

Ask HN: Cheapest way to buy hosted bandwidth? - Bluem00

Where's the cheapest place to rent a hosted server with a lot of available upload bandwidth?<p>Starting things off...You can get a server at linode that comes with bandwidth at $0.10/GB. You can use the Amazon EC2 service at $0.10-$0.17/GB. Is there anywhere cheaper?<p>I assume the best service may change based on your requirements, and whether you can take advantage of a CDN. In my case, I'm interested in streaming radio, which couldn't be cached. Thanks!
======
timf
_"Is there anywhere cheaper?_ "

I think most colocation/dedicated server centers give you a lot better deals
than the more dynamic Linode/EC2 setups. And it matters how much you know
you'll use ahead of time. For example, check out <http://www.10tb.com>

10TB at .10/GB is $1000 but you get 10TB plus a 4GB RAM server for $199 at
10tb.com

------
wmf
Some hosting companies charge per Mbps, which may be cheaper than paying per
GB.

